# I want!!



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I want these chicks lol. I need to stop looking on Craigslist it only feeds my addiction lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They are a laid back easy going breed. I had some for a while. 

Yes, when I first got out I was haunting any ads having to do with chickens. These days not so much.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I text them to see if they r still Available. Waiting on reply.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

What if 3 turn out to be roosters? I know it's hard, but I would think about hatchery sexed. I had 3, 1 salmon and 2 were genetically faulted to white. Not one wanted to be touched. And they were the ones that got picked on. I still have 1 that's in the "invalid/misfit" pen. She was getting attacked all the time. I think she was an easy target. 

Did you and your little girl ever think about an incubator? Can you imagine her face? It may beat waiting for spring.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

All good points Karen. I think I have chick fever lol and yea we though about getting an incubator since I homeschool my kids I thought it would be like a fun educational process. When my hubs goes back to work he's gonna ask someone he works with if we can borrow theirs


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Supposed to meet tomorrow to get the chicks. If all goes well I will post pics tomorrow of itty bitty peep peeps


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes, you certainly do have chick fever!!!!!


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

new babbbbbbiiiiieeeessssss


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You are too much, LOL. Your daughter is cute!


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol I am a little much


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

oh gosh they r so cute


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh no!!!! Be careful what you wish for!


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol I'm picking up six chicks today. I need a 12 step program, seriously I think I have a disease lol


----------



## mamared (Jan 4, 2016)

I just got my first two babies yesterday! I am completely in love!!! Enjoyed reading post and pics! I am new to this and so excited!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

mommared, beware!! chickenmommy is a really bad enabler. She's got chick fever right now. Run for your life!


----------



## mamared (Jan 4, 2016)

I can so see myself catching chicken fever!! If I haven't already!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> chickenmommy is a really bad enabler. She's got chick fever right now. Run for your life!


My husband is NOT happy with me being on this forum. I am making extra work for him on adding onto our coop and telling him that I am calling the big feed store in the area to see what types of chicks they will be carrying this coming Spring. I blamed chickenmommy entirely. Tee hee hee!


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol welcome mamared. In the past week I have bought 11 chicks. I'm hoping it's contagious and everyone starts buying chicks lol. Bahaha


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

We'll be getting more in the spring to replace the ones we lost. I'm hoping that mama partridge will go broody again so we can hatch our own.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> We'll be getting more in the spring to replace the ones we lost. I'm hoping that mama partridge will go broody again so we can hatch our own.


LOL! I am cutting my numbers down by natural demise. But other chickens need to stop showing up at my house.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I love new babies


----------



## mamared (Jan 4, 2016)

So cute!!!


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Me and my enabling pictures lol


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

My sisters came over unannounced, I spent my time hiding in my closet holding baby chicks lol


----------



## mamared (Jan 4, 2016)

Younger sisters?


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol no one is 30 the other is 37. They tend to talk allllootttt lol


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You mean they will tattle on you.


----------



## mamared (Jan 4, 2016)

Hahahaha!!!!


----------



## mamared (Jan 4, 2016)

Chickenmommy I have a feeling I will be just as bad..I mean just like you!!!


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol ....come to the dark side  hahaha


----------



## mamared (Jan 4, 2016)

they are talking up a storm today!! Any clue what their chirps mean??


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

2007Wanted3chickensendedupwith48and3incubators


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

How old are they mamared?


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol Seminole that would be me if I had more land


----------



## mamared (Jan 4, 2016)

I was told a month...I've had them almost a week


----------



## mamared (Jan 4, 2016)

I've got them temporarily in a large dog crate in my spare room lol...kid goes to college I put chickens in his room lol


----------



## mamared (Jan 4, 2016)

They are currently free ranging in the room..soo cold here today! Sun is coming thru the window and they seem so content..I cleaned the crate and added fresh hay but they wanna stay out! Can I get them to play?


----------



## mamared (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm sure their chirping is just them "gossiping" . If they r warm and fed I'm sure they aren't complaining


----------



## mamared (Jan 4, 2016)

They are...its too cold outside so yesterday I let em out in the spare room...they were hard to get back in crate lol


----------



## mamared (Jan 4, 2016)

Chickenmommy I love the chirping....they sound so content! Relaxing


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I love that sound too. But when it's chick days at tractor supply I'm like a moth to a flame lol. My husband has to drag me out of there


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

w






it should be illegal to send people with my addiction the new 2016 chick catalog lol


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

you need professional help...

you know those cute little things eventually turn into feed guzzlers that need places to live outside right?


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol yep yep


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenmommy said:


> w
> View attachment 19313
> it should be illegal to send people with my addiction the new 2016 chick catalog lol


I GOT THAT ONE TOO TODAY!!! AND ONE OF THOSE SEED AND BUSH CATALOGS. I'm saving them for my plane trip on Thursday. Maybe I shouldn't look, LOL


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Lol Seminole! I got my Harris seed catalog last week and I'm in full blown spring fever! 
I hope you have a safe trip and enjoy your kids!


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I think they r targeting the weak Seminole. Don't look save yourself lol


----------

